# Polaris Trailblazer 250 / Battery ?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does this quad need a good battery to allow the quad to run right , or can you just pull start it and ride with no issues ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should pull start but, probably best to get a battery. Does it have lights?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

I think you will get it started with the rpms up. It needs to regulate with the right voltage. I love popos but had one of these and wasn't happy. 425 for a starter 180 for the oil mixer and just always had issues and parts where outrages.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys . Its my neighbors quad , and I kept telling him that we should pick up a service manual to fix it . Well he didn't want to work on it and is paying to have it fixed . Turns out that the crankcase oil seals are beat which is causing low crankcase compression . Gotta love a 2 stroke .


----------

